# Taking a 2nd crack at this cheese thing!



## pat ferrante (Oct 24, 2012)

well i smoked some cheese like 2 weeks ago and i tryed it out sunday and it was just awful and bitter and even smelled terrible so i decided to give it another try....this time i am only smoking it for 2-1/2 hours last time was 4!. here are some pics of everything













untitled8.png



__ pat ferrante
__ Oct 24, 2012


















untitled9.png



__ pat ferrante
__ Oct 24, 2012






i will post more pics in a little bit


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 24, 2012)

I wait at least a month before eating smoke cheese


----------



## roller (Oct 24, 2012)

I did my first cheese on 9-20-12 and I just tasted it a few days ago. To me it was still a little strong and bitter so I am letting it rest longer...


----------



## pat ferrante (Oct 24, 2012)

here is the finished product. it did not get the color i was looking for but hopefully it taste great!.













untitled10.png



__ pat ferrante
__ Oct 24, 2012






and since the amnps was still smoking good i decided to unthaw some peppers and put them on for maybe two hours?...then i will put them in the oven on broil till the skin turns black then let them sit for a little bit and then take a fork and peel the black skin off and then just run the fork threw the pepper and put it in a bowl with fresh garlic, olive oil, salt and pepper and mix it all up and serve on crackers/ sandwiches..













untitled11.png



__ pat ferrante
__ Oct 24, 2012


----------



## pat ferrante (Oct 24, 2012)

and wow does that amnps roll out alot of smoke while cold smoking. im finally starting to get the hang of it...i think i was being to paranoid and now it looks like some good smoke is coming out of it!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 24, 2012)

I think smoked cheese is kind of an acquired taste. If you have not had it before it can be a little strong but after eating it for awhile it really gets good. That was my experience after i first smoked some. I let it rest for 2-3 weeks and it seemed really strong but now that I have been eating it for awhile I can't see myself eating cheese that isn't smoked. The flavor still seems strong but boy do I like it!


----------



## poopypuss (Oct 24, 2012)

You have to let the cheese rest for a while.

2 weeks is the minimum, I usually go a month.

I opened a pack that I did 6 months ago last weekend, and it was even better than it was when it was a month old.


----------

